# +++((( الشباب المسيحى وتطورات العصر )))+++



## Maria Teparthenos (10 أبريل 2008)

*+++ الشباب المسيحى ... وتطورات العصر +++*​ 
*+++ أصبح شبابنا المسيحي فى هذا العصر الحديث يواجه العديد من الإغراءات .. وجعلت الكثير منهم يتصرفون كأولاداً للعالم .. متناسيين لكل تعاليم الكتاب المُقدس والكنيسة , والتى كان من المُفترض أن يسيرون على نهجها , ولكن للأسف تركوها وتبعوا رئيس هذا العالم الفانى , وسلكوا طريقاً مُخالفاً تماماً , وما زاد من الموضوع ضخامة هو التطورات الحديثة والمُعاصرة والتى زادت على مجتمعاتنا المسيحية .*​ 
*+++ فللتطورات الحديثة الأثر الكبير فى هذه المُشكلات التى تواجه شبابنا المسيحى , ومن هذه التطورات : الكمبيوتر والإنترنت ومالهما من أثر قد يكون إيجابي لقلة من شبابنا الواعى الذى يُدرك ما لتلك الوسائل الحديثة من أهمية فى تنمية الخدمة الكنسية والعمل على تقدُّمها عن طريق تنفيذ بعض التصميمات لوسائل الإيضاح التى تُساعد فى الخدمة الكنسية والأنشطة , وأيضاً عن طريق إبتكار المالتى ميديا المسيحية من ترانيم مصورة و أفلام دينية أو مسرحيات تمثيلية يقوم بها الشباب الكنسي من خلال بعض البرامج المُستخدمة على الجهاز (( power point , movie maker.... etc))) كذلك أيضاً يُمكن من خلال إستخدام شبكة الإنترنت إفادة الخدمة بشكل كبير وذلك عن طريق الخدمة فى المنتديات المسيحية , وتحضير بعض الدروس الخاصة بالخدمة الكنسية , ومعرفة المزيد عن الطقوس المسيحية والتعليم الدينية التى بنقرة واحدة من الماوس يمكننا الوصول لإجابات لجميع ما يتدارك فى أذهاننا من أسئلة عن الكنيسة , ولكن للأسف الكثير من شبابنا المسيحى يتصرف على عكس ذلك ويستخدمون التطورات الحديثة إستخدام يسئ لهم ولمسيحيتهم , فيقومون بعمل ما يُعرف فى تلك الأيام بالشات , وهى محادثة لتضييع الوقت دون فائدة , ولكن بالعكس يمكنهم إستخدامها مثلاً فى إفتقاد مخدوميهم فى الكنيسة مثلاً أو فى السؤال عن أصدقاؤهم ولكن ليس ذلك هو مايحدث بل العكس للأسف متناسيين تعاليم الكتاب المُقدس :*
*+++((( إن كانت تسلية ما للمحبة , إن كانت شركة ما فى الروح. (في2:1) )))+++*​ 
*+++ إن السيد المسيح فى فترة شبابه لم يُسمع له صوتاً , ولكن شبابنا يُسمع له أصواتاً حتى داخل الكنيسة , وبدلاً من إحترام الكنيسة , نرى بعض الشباب يقفون فى ساحاتها بعد الإجتماعات الروحية أو القُداسات , ليتحدثون معاً بكل بساطة , أين تعاليم الكنيسة فى هذه السلبيات التى نراها ؟ ..*​ 
*+++ هناك أيضاً بعض المؤثرات التى يواجهها الشباب المسيحى اليوم , وهى : أصدقاء السوء , فالشاب المسيحى الضعيف , المُبتعد عن الكنيسة فقط هو من يقوم بتلك التصرفات البعيدة عن مسيحيتنا تماماً , فنرى الشاب ينقاد وراء زملاؤه ويتصرفون بسلوكيات خاطئة , فيشاهدون المناظر التى لاتليق بهم كأولاداً لله , وقد يقومون أيضاً بالتغاضى عن تعاليم أسرتهم , ومخالفتهم فى الكثير من النصائح التى قد تكون لصالحهم .. أيضاً هناك تحديات متمثلة فى البطالة لدى الكثير من الشباب , فيلجأون بممارسة أى مهنة يجنون من خلالها الأموال دون تفكير هذه المهنة تليق بهم كأولاداً لله أم لا وهل أسلوبهم فى الحصول على الوظائف صحيح أم لا (الرشاوى والوسائط ) .. وأخيراً يمكننا ملاحظة سلوكيات الفتيات المسيحيات .. التى للأسف قد تسئ الكثيرات منهم للمسيحية بدون أى وعى عن طريق الملابس التى لا تليق بهن كأولاد الله وكأنهن نسين تعاليم الكنيسة والكتاب المُقّدس ...*​ 

*+++ والآن بعد هذه المُشكلات .. مالحل لمعالجتها بشكل صحيح ؟؟؟ +++*
*+++ المُشكلات السابقة قد تكون صعبة للغاية وآثارها سلبية .. ولكن حلولها بسيطة .. وهى كما يلى : *​ 
*1- الرقابة الأسرية السليمة على الشباب المسيحى .. فلا يكون هناك حرية مُطلقة .. ولا يكون هناك قيود تعمل على كراهية الشباب لأسرتهم ..*​ 
*2- الإرشاد الكنسي الصحيح وذلك من خلال خدام الشباب الذين لهم الدور الأكبر فى إفتقاد الشباب المُبتعد عن الكنيسة والحرص الدائم على معرفة أسباب غيابهم .. كذلك تدعيم الآباء الكهنة لإجتماعات الشباب والتنبيه دائماً على تعاليم الكنيسة وحرصها على الشباب ..*​ 
*3- إقامة الندوات والخلوات التى تحتوى على موضوعات يتم مناقشتها من خلال المتكلمين والتى يحثون فيها الشباب على الإستخدام الأمثل للوسائل العلمية الحديثة بالشكل الذى يجعل خدمتهم مثمرة .. *​ 
*+++ وبتلك النقاط البسيطة يمكننا الحفاظ على شبابنا المسيحى من العالم ورئيسه .. *​ 
*+++((( أما الشهوات الشبابية فإهرب منها وإتبع البر والإيمان والمحبة والسلام مع الذين يدعون الرب من قلب نقى (تي 2:22) )))+++*​ 

*(وعاوزة رأيكم فى المقال ضرورى ومشاركتكم الجميلة فى هذا الموضوع الهام )*
*+++ أذكروا ضعفى فى صلواتكم +++*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++((( الشباب المسيحى وتطورات العصر )))+++*

موضوع اكثر من رائع يا ماريااان وروعته فى اهميته ....اتمنى للكل الاستفاده وميررسى ليكى وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++((( الشباب المسيحى وتطورات العصر )))+++*



Dona Nabil قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع يا ماريااان وروعته فى اهميته ....اتمنى للكل الاستفاده وميررسى ليكى وربنا يبارك حياتك .


*ميرسي ليكى يا دونا على مرورك الجميل *
*وتشجيعك*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك يارب دايماً*​


----------



## mrmr120 (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++((( الشباب المسيحى وتطورات العصر )))+++*

بجد موضوع اكتر من رائع ياريت 
الكل يعمل بية 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++((( الشباب المسيحى وتطورات العصر )))+++*

حقا ما سرد فى موضوعك
ماريان 
وعلية فلا تعليق سوى
انة موضوع اكثر من رائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++((( الشباب المسيحى وتطورات العصر )))+++*



mrmr120 قال:


> بجد موضوع اكتر من رائع ياريت
> 
> الكل يعمل بية
> 
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركك​


*ميرسي يا مرمر على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك يارب دايماً*
*لا تنسينى فى صلواتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++((( الشباب المسيحى وتطورات العصر )))+++*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا ما سرد فى موضوعك
> 
> ماريان
> وعلية فلا تعليق سوى
> ...


*ميرسي وليم على مرورك الجميل*
*وكنت احب اشوف آرائكم ياجماعة فى الموضوع ده*
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتكم*​


----------



## فونتالولو (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++((( الشباب المسيحى وتطورات العصر )))+++*

_سلام الرب يسوع
تعيش ايدك يا ماريان علي الموضوع الجميل ده
ياريت كلانا نستفاد منه _


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++((( الشباب المسيحى وتطورات العصر )))+++*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع_
> _تعيش ايدك يا ماريان علي الموضوع الجميل ده_
> _ياريت كلانا نستفاد منه _


*ميرسي خالص ربنا يخليك على تشجيعك لإخواتك المبتدئين*
*ربنا يارب يبارك حياتك دايماً*​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++((( الشباب المسيحى وتطورات العصر )))+++*

ميرسى يا ماريان 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: +++((( الشباب المسيحى وتطورات العصر )))+++*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> ميرسى يا ماريان
> ربنا يباركك


*ميرسي ليكى نوفا على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: +++((( الشباب المسيحى وتطورات العصر )))+++*

بجد موضوع رائع ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: +++((( الشباب المسيحى وتطورات العصر )))+++*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> بجد موضوع رائع ربنا يعوضك


*ميرسي يا فيبى على مرورك الجميل ده *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## viviane tarek (14 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا"جدا"
يا ريت كل الشباب يقرأوة ويتعلمو منة
لانة مهم جدا" وفالصميم
ربنا يباركك يا مارينا ويبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: +++((( الشباب المسيحى وتطورات العصر )))+++*



viviane tarek قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا"جدا"
> يا ريت كل الشباب يقرأوة ويتعلمو منة
> لانة مهم جدا" وفالصميم
> ربنا يباركك يا مارينا ويبارك تعب محبتك


*ميرسي يا فيفيان على مرورك الرائع جداااااااا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك يارب دايماً*​


----------

